# Telecaster owners: Standup and be counted



## bRian

I tried a search of the forums to see if anyone started a post about Telecaster owners yet. Didn't come across any so I thought I'd bring it up. Just wondering how many Telecaster players are on the board? I already posted some pics of my Allparts homebrew. I'm a fan of all Telecasters, I don't subscribe to the so called MIA superiority; I've seen enough duds in all lines to know that quality varies.


----------



## G Man

Hi bRian. Count me in. Luv 'em. Always will. I do have other guitars, but the Tele or Esquire will always be at the top!

-USA Hwy 1 Modded to Esquire
-MIM STD Tele Modded
-MIM '50's Re-issue Esquire
+ in-complete Tele build

G Man


----------



## PaulS

I started as a Tele man... then branched out. Still have my original tele , a 67 with maple on maple neck. Had pickup problems a few years ago so I got some CS texas tele pickups in it with the 4 way switch mod and it is heaven...


----------



## Mooh

Currently, and for about ten years, I have had a nice Korean Squire Protone Thinline Telecaster. (Rumour was that Fender discontinued the line because they sold better than all their other Tele variations...made too good by Cort or whatever. Whether or not that's actually true, it's a pretty nice axe.) 

I replaced the neck with a Stew-Mac rosewood board with slightly higher frets. Other than the neck, ivoroid knobs, Graph-Tech saddles, and regular Schaller straplocks, it's stock. I tried Duncan pickups in it once but the originals are back in now. It came with a gigbag but it was replaced by a molded Fender case.

One previous Tele was an early 70s brown Deluxe with those great Fender humbuckers. A couple of years ago, 20 years after I sold it, it passed through Folkway Music in Guelph for 5 times the money I paid for it, and truly work worn. I wanted to buy it back but simply couldn't put the cash together.

After I bought the Deluxe I bought a matching mid 70s Telecaster bass with the big neck position humbucker. Wish I had them both now.

There have been other Teles but those are the ones that matter to me. My gas meter is pointing to another soon.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lester B. Flat

I'm in.


----------



## GuitaristZ

can a telecaster, with 2 humbuckers, sound pretty good for rock?


----------



## Lester B. Flat

GuitaristZ said:


> can a telecaster, with 2 humbuckers, sound pretty good for rock?


Absolutely. Teles with single coils sound good for rock so why not humbuckers?


----------



## bogoboy

I have one, American made I put Lollar pups on it. Much better than the stock Fender stuff.

Bogoboy


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Does this count?










Shameless self promotion at work. :wave:


----------



## sesroh

ive got a tele


----------



## GuitaristZ

Hamm Guitars said:


> Does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless self promotion at work. :wave:


the red back of that HLS looks MIIIGHTY nice my friend.


----------



## Milkman

Yeah I use a Tele for a few songs.

To me though, just because it's shaped like a Tele doesn't mean it IS one.

I'm not talking about the name on the peghead either. A guitar with two humbuckers doesn't sound anything like the Tele sounds in my mind. Nothing wrong with it but it's like throwing a couple of single coils in a Les Paul.


----------



## sneakypete

realize that and I was thinking of giving those away...I`ll take your name off the list then.


----------



## david henman

...discovering the telecaster is one of the great joys of playing different guitars. 

i have a 96 tele deluxe plus with three suhr single coils, which replaced the stock gold lace sensors.

last year i picked up an mij aerodyne tele. the stock pickups were replaced with a seymour duncan p90 neck and nashville five-two bridge.

one day soon i'd like to own two jim krueger/eric pykala teles: one traditional all blonde/natural tele with a maple neck, and one non-traditional three pickup tele with body contours and a wilkinson trem - bright red, please (grin)!

-dh


----------



## Milkman

sneakypete said:


> realize that and I was thinking of giving those away...I`ll take your name off the list then.




Sorry man. No offence intended. I just have a very strong sense of how a Tele sounds and although I have played some Tele Customs and similar and found them to be very nice instruments they just don't sound like a Tele to me.

It's a personal thing.


----------



## Mooh

I totally get what Milkman is saying, but if I wanted a Les Paul style axe I'd still prefer the Tele Deluxe with humbuckers.

The best bridge pickup I ever had in a Tele was one switched out from an early Fender lapsteel. It looked and sounded like a Tele pickup except hotter and smoother and Roy Buchanan like. Wish I had all that gear now!

Best neck pickup has yet to be found but I generally love the better ones. Suggestions anyone?

It's kind of my electric mantra...Tele into tube amp.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> I totally get what Milkman is saying, but if I wanted a Les Paul style axe I'd still prefer the Tele Deluxe with humbuckers.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



That's the point I was trying to make. A Tele with humbuckers sounds more like a Les Paul than a Tele IMO.

I'm not a purist by any stretch of the imagination. Pretty much anything goes as far as I'm concerned. I'd say the same thing about a Strat with humbuckers or a Les Paul with singles. There are players who prefer those. I think the pickup style (not necessarily the brand) has a lot to do with the trademark sounds of these guitars.

Again, just my opinion.


----------



## sneakypete

well thats a point thats been made many many times before by many many others, myself included, and...you know sometimes I just gotta buy a good guitar regardless of what other guys may or may not say about it. I gotta be me.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

I have 2, neither of which would qualify as a "standard" tele.

1 is a Tele Plus with Lace Sensors - I know the Lace's have a mixed reception, but for Genesis/Hackett/U2 stuff, thru my echo-laden pedal-board into a Roland Jazz Chorus, it's terrific. And the dual red bridge pickup sounds aces thru a Boss OD-3.

The other one's a Squier Fat Tele, which my lead guitarist loves and refuses to give back. However, he's tried several of the same model and hasn't found another one that sounds like mine. I still want it back though...

Oh, and Milkman, I'm going to try and make your gig in Dover on the 13th...and could you post details and directions to your summer bash? I may be out of town, but I know a few people who'd like to go to that one....


----------



## Milkman

buckaroobanzai said:


> I have 2, neither of which would qualify as a "standard" tele.
> 
> 1 is a Tele Plus with Lace Sensors - I know the Lace's have a mixed reception, but for Genesis/Hackett/U2 stuff, thru my echo-laden pedal-board into a Roland Jazz Chorus, it's terrific. And the dual red bridge pickup sounds aces thru a Boss OD-3.
> 
> The other one's a Squier Fat Tele, which my lead guitarist loves and refuses to give back. However, he's tried several of the same model and hasn't found another one that sounds like mine. I still want it back though...
> 
> Oh, and Milkman, I'm going to try and make your gig in Dover on the 13th...and could you post details and directions to your summer bash? I may be out of town, but I know a few people who'd like to go to that one....


Hey Buckaroo,

I think Lace Sensors sound like very clean single coils and maintain the trademark Tele sounds nicely (just quieter).

The Dover F13 gig will be a lot of fun. Please make sure to say hi if you do make it. As you probably know it's going to be packed. If you find yourself in a line up, please ask for me.

The August Summer Bash is our biggest and best shpw of the year every year and yes, I'll be posting links which will provide all the information about the show.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## elcabong

I do not have one yet. I have been resisting a serious case of GAS about it.


----------



## Milkman

elcabong said:


> I do not have one yet. I have been resisting a serious case of GAS about it.


Resistance is futile.

You WILL be assimilated.:rockon2:


----------



## Gunny

My only electric 6 string at home is a Hwy 1 in a honey cream colour. I would have left it stock, but the bridge pickup had a lot of midrange honk that I found was out of step with what a Tele sounds like. I used to own a 52RI when playing in a previous band, so my ear was accustomed to hearing a certain tone. I replaced the bridge PUP with one I had on hand [don't recall its origin] and I'm all set. It plays like a dream. I like Telecasters because of the simplicity of the controls. 5 position Strats just distract me too much with the switching combinations and their tremolo bridges.
Count me in as a Tele lover. I prefer the hardware on the Hwy 1 over the American Std versions both for looks and function. Mine has a 3 barrel brass bridge and it intonates just fine.


----------



## faracaster

Oh yes, Oh yes.......
Tele's are my fav's. Neither my first love nor my last. But absolutely essential in my guitarsenal.
Whether or not it has traditional pickups or not, I find it is the shape of the Tele neck and body that makes me play in a Tele way.
I currently have a 51', 60', 68' Fender Teles (or Nocaster in the case of the 51). I have a Suhr Tele also.
Pete


----------



## flashPUNK

+1 tele here
My main guitar right now is my 99' American tele Custom with a humbucker in the bridge position, and a 5 way switch... i'm pretty sure theres some crazy custom wiring going on inside there too... The thing sounds phenomenal all the time.


----------



## torndownunit

buckaroobanzai said:


> The other one's a Squier Fat Tele, which my lead guitarist loves and refuses to give back. However, he's tried several of the same model and hasn't found another one that sounds like mine. I still want it back though...


Ya when you find a good Squire fat Tele, they are a fantastic guitar. In a lot of ways I actually prefer mine to my American Series.

I am pretty much a purist when it comes to Teles, but I gotta say having owned my first 'Fat" Tele I can see why people love the neck humbucker on a Tele. That middle pickup position is pure heaven even with the cheaper pickups.

My buddy has an original Tele Deluxe. That guitar totally has a Tele twang to it. The RI's don't have the same pickups though. They are basically just a humbucker in a wide range case. The old pickups were wide range single coils.


----------



## Scottone

I'm playing in an "old country" band so am definitely a tele guy. My main guitar is a candy apple red '63 CS tele and my backup is a shell pink MIM '69 thinline.

Both are currently stock, but I have some Budz pickups that I want to try in the thinline at some point.

The tele is my first choice for most of the styles that I play (country, rock, blues, power pop), but I prefer a Les Paul style for the heavier rock stuff.


----------



## Tarbender

Definitely a Tele man. Here are a few of my current favorites - the one in the middle is a Telesonic I got off Faracaster and replaced the humbucker with TV Jones Classics. You have to hear it to believe it:


----------



## Mooh

Milkman...Yeah, I was agreeing with you. To me, like you, a Tele is what Leo Fender first conceived, and what Roy Buchanan played when I saw him and had a life changing experience. I don't like Les Pauls except for their wiring (though I prefer a master volume) so a Tele Deluxe would be for me. Great to have options ain't it! 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## faracaster

Tarbender said:


> Definitely a Tele man. Here are a few of my current favorites - the one in the middle is a Telesonic I got off Faracaster and replaced the humbucker with TV Jones Classics. You have to hear it to believe it:



I like what you have done with that Tele-sonic :smile:
What's the story with the one on the left?
Pete


----------



## Tarbender

The one on the left is a Walnut body with Rosewood/Rosewood neck and Barden pickups. It had a black pickguard on it but I like to look at the wood more so I removed it.


----------



## shoretyus

Tela what ?


----------



## keto

I was really late to this party. Played mostly Strats but got a Tele last year and liked it so much, I got another!

The 60th has the NoCaster pups, amazing bridge pup - clean crisp round not nastily trebly. The 62RI is my main player, the pups are slightly hotter, the neck is great and the more I play the bridge the more I want to play it as it gives me the grind I crave, and is very sensitive to tone knob roll.

Dammit photobucket is acting up on me, I'll post pics later.


----------



## GP_Hawk

Tarbender said:


> Definitely a Tele man. Here are a few of my current favorites - the one in the middle is a Telesonic I got off Faracaster and replaced the humbucker with TV Jones Classics. You have to hear it to believe it:


You got your amp! How's it working for you?

I'm not a teleman yet, but I'm working on putting one together. And when I do, you guys will be the first to see it:food-smiley-004:


----------



## sneakypete

Tarbender said:


> Definitely a Tele man. Here are a few of my current favorites - the one in the middle is a Telesonic I got off Faracaster and replaced the humbucker with TV Jones Classics. You have to hear it to believe it:


hey tarbender.....check behind the cushions of your sofa...not sure but...I think there`s a strat in there....maybe a few coins too.


----------



## GuitaristZ

Schecter PT Custom...unfortunately I do not own one, but would love to


----------



## auger

hey guys/gals...
my oldest is a 72 tele..which I learned on as a kid...
and passed on to my kid...
and now have a 2006 tele...in red..
here is a shot of the electric's....though I think I posted it before...









I still love the tele sounds but have become partial to the strat sound as of late....
why limit yourself...I say....lol


----------



## sneakypete

why limit yourself indeed...get a nice tele custom :rockon2:


----------



## Tarbender

jroberts said:


> Oh, crap! I was supposed to give you a call to talk Swart! Sorry about that. I forgot. How are you liking it? I'm doing a lot of recording with it lately and getting great results. I love mine.


The Swart is absolutely fantastic. It was something tha I put high on my wish list after my last bout of GAS, but when I saw one on eBay, well, desire got the best of me and the price just sealed the deal - picked it up for under $800 CAD - taxes/shipping included!

I'll never be able to crank it at home, but even at "3" the richness and complexity of the tone is just dazzling. I've only had it 5 days and I think it'll take about 5 months to really discover everything this amp is capable of. And the real surprise for me is that I don't use any of my pedals any more. 

And keeping on topic, my Telecasters have never sounded so good. Total nirvana :rockon2:


----------



## keto

There we go.


----------



## Short Circuit

It's not a real one but a kit guitar with the headstock cut like a Strat and GFS Lil Puncher mini humbuckers and CTS pots. In the pic it still has the stock pickups.
I gigged with it for the first time last weekend (first time I've played out in 25 years) and it sounded great.

Mark


----------



## Mooh

Gruhn's in Nashville (www.gruhn.com) has some very nice vintage droolworthy Telecasters.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> Gruhn's in Nashville (www.gruhn.com) has some very nice vintage droolworthy Telecasters.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Not to mention Martins, Gibbies and Gretches.

I dropped in a few months ago. The sticker shock left a mark. I decided to buy a little souvenir and selected a leather key fob with a little pick compartment. It said Gruhn's Guitars Inc, Nashville Tn on it.

When I got back to the airport for my return flight to Toronto I decided to look over my little prize.

Neatly embossed on the back was


Made in Canada

Ironic no?


----------



## Mooh

Milkman...Cool!

Btw, do you remember Ken's Music on Colborne Street in Brantford? Just wondering.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> Milkman...Cool!
> 
> Btw, do you remember Ken's Music on Colborne Street in Brantford? Just wondering.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



Absolutely. It was the first shop I visited here.

Are you a local?

I worked aty Music and Sound on Market for about 18 months in between tours.


Ken's is older though.

These days I shop at LA Music. They take good care of me.


----------



## Mooh

Milkman...I lived in Brantford from '64 to '72 (went to James Hillier Public School) and haven't been to Ken's since then. Dad was a pretty good customer then and I was just a youngster. I've got a receipt for an autoharp Dad bought in '66 for $70.88. My recollection is that it was a cool place but those are old, old memories.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> Milkman...I lived in Brantford from '64 to '72 (went to James Hillier Public School) and haven't been to Ken's since then. Dad was a pretty good customer then and I was just a youngster. I've got a receipt for an autoharp Dad bought in '66 for $70.88. My recollection is that it was a cool place but those are old, old memories.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



Ah, I see. I didn't come to Brantford until around 77 and almost immediately went on tour. Ken's has been gone for many years now. It was one of those old timey stores where local players would hang around and shoot the breeze.:food-smiley-004:


Back on topic.

I bought a MIM Tele for $150. with a case and an extra neck.

It was already partially souped up with a Schaller bridge and schaller locking tuners. I added an EMG pickup set and an LSR roller nut. I subsequently replaced the locking tuners with a conventional Schaller set (to reduce the neck heaviness) and suffered no tuning problems as a result.

It's a very nice resonant and chimey guitar. I string it with 11s and use it mostly for open and altered tunings.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Kind of like Thorold Music here. The original store on Front Street is still there. The old man stayed there when the kids opened a new store several years ago. He just sits in there and hosts all the old dudes for jam sessions. The store is a dump and the last time I was in there all he had was a few cheap Jay Turser guitars on the wall. He ties a piece of rope around the neck of the guitar and nails them to the wall. I don't think he has sold anything in there in about 15 years.


----------



## Mooh

Yeah, my local Mom'n'Pop music shop sells quite a bit of stuff, though it would sell tons more if it was managed, um...differently. However yesterday when I wandered in there, there were four other non-buying guys just perched on stools breeze shooting about guitars, drinking coffee and talking about their glory days.

To keep some Tele content...This shop dumped Fender a number of years ago over some stupid disagreement with whatever distributor so every local Fender sale goes out of town. They won't take my advice and bury the hatchet and I don't have the resources to open my own shop...yet. So if I want another Telecaster I gotta go to L&M in Stratford or The London Guitar Shop, both of which I like but they're not convenient.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Tarbender

This is the first MIM Tel I bought and I never thougt I would have considered looking at one. One of the best Tele's I've ever played and puts some of my American built Tele's to shame. Fenders Muddy Waters Artist Series Telecaster:


----------



## LaRSin

*My 1973 Tele*

I know I have posted this before , here it is again


----------



## bRian

Tarbender, that's a beauty. There's a lot of folks who just can't get passed the "Made in Mexico" decal on these guitars. The fact of the matter is all the parts are made in the US; the parts are sent to Mexico for assembly and refinishing. LaRSin, that guitar is in great condition, one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Mooh

I'm sure most of us have scoped out most of the better Telecaster literature, but in case we haven't, there's a cool (though short) book "The Fender Telecaster, the detailed story of America's senior solid body electric guitar" by A.R.Duchossoir, forwards by James Burton and Albert Lee. Lots of photos, identifying characteristics, schematics, diagrams, trivia, etc.

Also check out "Guitar Legends, the evolution of the guitar from Fender to G&L" by George Fullerton, for more Telecaster stuff.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bRian

I also have The Fender Telecaster by A.R. Duchossoir and Six Decades of the Fender Telecaster by Tony Bacon both very informative. I only bought it for the pictures


----------



## washburned

My favourite guitar is my Washburn Laredo from the custom shop: basically a '52 with a half baseball bat neck, heavy alder body, SD 57 pups (replaced by Kinman Broadcasters) and a Wilkerson bridge. Plays great, sounds like a tele, smooth and jazzy on the neck pup and sharp as a cactus thorn on the bridge. Loves a clean scooped mid amp with a good dollop of reverb.

BTW does anyone have the rewiring scheme for the original broadcaster where the mid position cuts the tone control and makes it blend the two pick ups? I'd love to try that.


----------



## Michael

I have a Highway 1 Tele that I love - so much more playable than the American std I had before it.


----------



## GuitarPix

I'd post a pic of my mexican Tele, but you guys all have such pretty ones 

I found mine by accident in a pawn shop - body is all hacked up and missing the original plate the knobs go on as well as the neck pup and the switch, pickguard was badly painted silver (most pulled off when I took off the sale tag.)

But, on the plus side neck was straight and plays the best of any guitar I've ever owned (and I've had a few.) Got a replacement neck pup and am fixing up the body as I get around to it. Looks ugly but is a sweet guitar.

Not bad for $180.


----------



## Milkman

GuitarPix said:


> I'd post a pic of my mexican Tele, but you guys all have such pretty ones
> 
> I found mine by accident in a pawn shop - body is all hacked up and missing the original plate the knobs go on as well as the neck pup and the switch, pickguard was badly painted silver (most pulled off when I took off the sale tag.)
> 
> But, on the plus side neck was straight and plays the best of any guitar I've ever owned (and I've had a few.) Got a replacement neck pup and am fixing up the body as I get around to it. Looks ugly but is a sweet guitar.
> 
> Not bad for $180.




MIMs can be had for very low coin if you look around. I paid $150 for mine with a case and an extra neck, and it already had upgraded bridge and tuners (schallers).

Not a dang thing wrong with them IMO.


----------



## Tarbender

After being amazed by my MIM Telecaster, I swore I would never stick my noise up at any guitar again based on where it was made!


----------



## Sneaky

My best one... 



















an ultra rare non-trussrod Broadcaster/nocaster from the Fender Custom Shop built by Masterbuilder Chris Fleming. Light as a feather with a neck like a Louisville Slugger.


----------



## rhstranger

I love the tele. 
2003 Am Se. 3TS maple neck
1986 MIJ fotoflame 62 reissue.

love both of em.
The 62 seems to have hotter pu's, though I've heard others say the pu's are weaker than the americans....curious.


----------



## Eric Pykala

I just finished a scratchbuilt last week, and am rediscovering the true joy of the Tele. My old friend/fellow luthier/Tele fanatic Jim Krueger found the wood and cutout the body and neck for me, then sprayed it white. The rest of it was up to me, and I'm delighted with the way it turned-out. It's one-piece ultralight swampash body, rosewood-on-maple neck with a medium vee ending around the seventh fret, medium-jumbos on a 10" radius, Klusons, Fender bridgeplate with GT/Great Tone compensated brass saddles (fantastic! thanks Gino!), and Suhr pickups (thanks to Andy Cherna at Diffusion Audio!). It's got the Suhr Tele set, with a V60LP in the middle. I've got it wired to a Schaller 5-way Megaswitch so the selections are neck, neck+middle, neck+bridge (never the middle alone),middle+bridge, and bridge. Electronics are an RS Superpot for the volume and a Stellartone tone control. The sheer amount of musical Tones in this thing is amazing!
The utter simplicity of the Tele design is the secret to both its retro elegance and timeless appeal. It's kinda scary that a design that dates from the Forties only needs a modern radius and frets, and some compensated saddles to make it state-of-the-art in the new millenium. Pickups/electronics only enhance a proven,working formula. That Leo guy was pretty smart for a non-player...naw, just pretty smart!-Eric

Gear heads-up: You "three-brass-barrel" Tele guys should checkout the Great Tone saddles. Made right here in Ontario, these puppies give you all the performance upgrade you're looking for without shopping at Callaham or Glendale (both of which make superb stuff, albeit pricey up here). Big increase in attack, intonation, and zing, beautifully-made, and extremely attractively priced! Big thumbs-up, and a personal "Luthiers' Pick" award.


----------



## bRian

Eric, c'mon don't leave us hangin, post some pics of that guitar and btw do you have a link or contact info for those saddles. I'd love to see a picture of them as I'm sure others would like to hear more about them too.


----------



## adamthemute

Does anyone have experience with the Fender Telecaster Deluxe? The ones with the larger pickguard and 2 humbuckers. Is there a huge difference between the original 70's-80's ones and the re-issue Mexican ones? I've always strayed away from the non-American models for some reason (except the Toronado...love that guitar).

See:









I'm looking to get one, but there aren't any around here.


----------



## torndownunit

adamthemute said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Fender Telecaster Deluxe? The ones with the larger pickguard and 2 humbuckers. Is there a huge difference between the original 70's-80's ones and the re-issue Mexican ones? I've always strayed away from the non-American models for some reason (except the Toronado...love that guitar).
> 
> See:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get one, but there aren't any around here.


My buddy has an original 73' and I see a big difference between the 2. 

The key thing would be that the original pickups were great. They were wide range single coils and had the power of a humbucker but tons of Tele twang and definition. They almost remind me of a Dearmond or Filtertron. The new pickups are just humbuckers (and not very good ones IMO) put in a wide range casing. I also think the necks feel completely different.

I love his 73' and the sounds you can get from it. But I haven't liked any of the RI's I have played.

On the bright side, GFS makes pickups that are closer in spec to the original wide range ones. So that would solve one shortcoming.


----------



## GTmaker

Eric Pykala said:


> I just finished a scratchbuilt last week, and am rediscovering the true joy of the Tele. My old friend/fellow luthier/Tele fanatic Jim Krueger found the wood and cutout the body and neck for me, then sprayed it white. The rest of it was up to me, and I'm delighted with the way it turned-out. It's one-piece ultralight swampash body, rosewood-on-maple neck with a medium vee ending around the seventh fret, medium-jumbos on a 10" radius, Klusons, Fender bridgeplate with GT/Great Tone compensated brass saddles (fantastic! thanks Gino!), and Suhr pickups (thanks to Andy Cherna at Diffusion Audio!). It's got the Suhr Tele set, with a V60LP in the middle. I've got it wired to a Schaller 5-way Megaswitch so the selections are neck, neck+middle, neck+bridge (never the middle alone),middle+bridge, and bridge. Electronics are an RS Superpot for the volume and a Stellartone tone control. The sheer amount of musical Tones in this thing is amazing!
> The utter simplicity of the Tele design is the secret to both its retro elegance and timeless appeal. It's kinda scary that a design that dates from the Forties only needs a modern radius and frets, and some compensated saddles to make it state-of-the-art in the new millenium. Pickups/electronics only enhance a proven,working formula. That Leo guy was pretty smart for a non-player...naw, just pretty smart!-Eric
> 
> Gear heads-up: You "three-brass-barrel" Tele guys should checkout the Great Tone saddles. Made right here in Ontario, these puppies give you all the performance upgrade you're looking for without shopping at Callaham or Glendale (both of which make superb stuff, albeit pricey up here). Big increase in attack, intonation, and zing, beautifully-made, and extremely attractively priced! Big thumbs-up, and a personal "Luthiers' Pick" award.


Thanks Eric for that wonderfull endoresment...Its appreciated.

I will add to the consesus and also ask for a pic of that "monster Tele".
We all want to see it.


----------



## Tarbender

This started out as an American Standard Telecaster. It played great when I got it, but looked like it had been beaten up by one bad mutha. A liilte caressing and some make-up and a pickguard change and WOW:










amazing what a 15 year old can look like with a little make up!











Check out the funky saddles!


----------



## zdogma

Here's mine:











American Standard with Callaham 3 saddle bridge and Amalfitano pickups. Sounds great and plays very well (this is an old picture, pre callaham).


----------



## Eric Pykala

Hey bRian, hope you saw the response from Gino at GT. For those who missed it, the link is www.projectconsultants.com/gtsaddles . Didn't want to sound like I was spamming, as the store I work at is a GT dealer. I wanted to just give you folks a personal heads-up about a great Canadian product that really does the job. They also make, and I think this is totally cool, a replacement 3-barrel set for the offset-screw saddles in a Fender Amer. Std. bridge found on modern Strats and Teles. Yeah, how about three brass barrels on your trem Strat! I'm putting a 6-2-3 (the ones for the Am. Std.) set on David Henman's Am. Deluxe Tele tomorrow, and really look forward to hearing how they sound on the thicker, heavier plate as compared to the stock Fender vintage tuna can. Tone Report to follow.
I'll try and roundup a camera this week and get some pics of "Blondie", who played her first gig yesterday. Wicked, wicked Tones living in that girl! I've built a bunch of guitars, and this is the best and most fully-realized yet. I find it fun working within the constraints of the classic Tele design; making subtle playing and Tone improvements without altering the things that fundamentally make a Tele a Tele (ashtray/tuna can bridge, Tele bridge pickup, three saddles, and a small headstock with lightweight tuners. Anything else is just Tele-shaped). Now I just need to find out if this one passes the "Faracaster Test".. if Peter likes it, it really IS a good one. That man knows his Teles. We're playing together on the 21st, so I'll let ya'll know.
Teles (still) rule!-Eric


----------



## Mooh

adamthemute...I had a '70s Tele Deluxe for a few years, pretty much like the one you pictured. The original pickups were those wonderful old offset polepiece humbuckers. Though I dealt mine in '81 or so it resurfaced a couple of years ago at Folkway in Guelph, for several times what I sold it for. I always wanted it back but couldn't afford it now. What I remember about it was the killer clean tone, sans hum. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## faracaster

Eric Pykala said:


> Now I just need to find out if this one passes the "Faracaster Test".. if Peter likes it, it really IS a good one. That man knows his Teles. We're playing together on the 21st, so I'll let ya'll know.
> Teles (still) rule!-Eric


Can't wait to play that sucka'. I saw it on "the table" getting ready for it's assembly. Looks great.

I didn't post a pic of mine so here it is.....

Left to right.....

Suhr Classic T. GVCG 57' Tele, 60' Fender Tele (my Troianocaster!!). 51' Fender Nocaster (serial # 786). 68' Fender Tele with Duncan Seth Lover humbucker in the neck.


----------



## adamthemute

Mooh said:


> adamthemute...I had a '70s Tele Deluxe for a few years, pretty much like the one you pictured. The original pickups were those wonderful old offset polepiece humbuckers. Though I dealt mine in '81 or so it resurfaced a couple of years ago at Folkway in Guelph, for several times what I sold it for. I always wanted it back but couldn't afford it now. What I remember about it was the killer clean tone, sans hum.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Damn, I really want to try one out!


----------



## bRian

faracaster nice collection, I especially like the blondes. Keep em comin lads, lookin forward to seeing and readin about all the Teles on the board.


----------



## snoglobe

72 Thinline Reissue
2004 HWY 1 blonde/maple


----------



## Soupbone

*my tele knock off*

Not a real telecaster but an old Series A plywood w Lace Alumitones wired up like a Nashville deluxe...Plywoodcaster?


----------



## Guest

faracaster said:


> 51' Fender Nocaster (serial # 786)


Who signed that one?


----------



## Guest

I guess it's about time to post. Bought this off sneakypete a while ago. I only just got around to setting it up properly this weekend. Still got a bit of buzz on the G-string that'll take care of tomorrow night. This is my first Tele. Kind of mixed feelings about it right now. Unplugged it sounds great. But it's not working with my knobs-at-noon standard starting point on my Koch. Needs some tweaking on the amp side to sound right. The neck was probably the most surprising thing -- big is the right word. It's chunky. Smooth, but chunky. I do like how hard you can hit it. You can really dig right in and it takes it. Compared to my PRS, where you have to finesse it, not brutalize it, it's nice. Also plays very nice without a pick. Click the pics for more...


----------



## Yerffej

Faracaster definately wins.

Cant believe I havent posted in here yet. I am loving my parts caster. the paint is a total write off, the coats didnt bite into eachother properly. I had best get some pics up


----------



## faracaster

iaresee said:


> Who signed that one?



My Canadian heroes. I am very fortunate to work with some of these people occasionally. I try to get a sig on my guitar. I'll never sell it. The original body finish was stripped by the previous owner back in 68', so I'm not really devaluing it. Robbie Robertson, Randy Bachman, Ian Tyson, Gordon Lightfoot have signed it so far. Hey all you have to do is approach them with that guitar and they do all the talking. I did miss getting Neil Young and Joni Mitchell's signature. I have worked with them but....I forgot to bring the guitar in Neil's case and was just too plain shy in Joni's case. She is my fav artist of all time. I was a little in awe.
Anyway, I still gig and record with that guitar (it sounds and plays GREAT). I couldn't just keep it at home.


----------



## david henman

*worth repeating...*

...one day soon i'd like to own two jim krueger/eric pykala teles: one traditional all blonde/natural tele with a maple neck, and one non-traditional three-pickup tele with body contours and a wilkinson trem - bright red w/maple neck, please:banana:!

-dh


----------



## Ripper

The closest thing I have to a tele right now is a 81 MIA Fender Bullet. I bought it new and still love it. I do have plans for a couple of teles to enter into the fold. I find myself I like the feel of teles better than a strat (which is strange considering I don't own a tele and own three strats). I want a tele for blues but I also want one to use for hard rock.

Any thoughts on pickups for the one for hard rock?


----------



## GTmaker

Ripper said:


> The closest thing I have to a tele right now is a 81 MIA Fender Bullet. I bought it new and still love it. I do have plans for a couple of teles to enter into the fold. I find myself I like the feel of teles better than a strat (which is strange considering I don't own a tele and own three strats). I want a tele for blues but I also want one to use for hard rock.
> 
> Any thoughts on pickups for the one for hard rock?


How about 2 of Jon's overwound P90s. Sounds like a good rock comboto me.
Give Jon a call and ask what he thinks about it.
http://www.tonefordays.com/


----------



## Ripper

GTmaker said:


> How about 2 of Jon's overwound P90s. Sounds like a good rock comboto me.
> Give Jon a call and ask what he thinks about it.
> http://www.tonefordays.com/


Thanks for the info, I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## nordlav

*1969 Left Handed Fender Telecaster*

I play a Tele! Here's a pic of what is primarily a left handed 1969 Fender Telecaster, lol. Unfortunately the original neck (stolen) and pickups were replaced. I bought this in the 1980s from a guy that played the bar scene. It's got the scars to prove it, with more chips than a bag of Lays and a cigarette burn on the headstock. The replacement neck is a nice birds eye maple with rosewood fingerboard that was slimmed down. The neck pickup is a mini-humbucking and the bridge has a Seymour Duncan Hot Rail. It plays great, although I'm seriously considering swapping the pups for some Tele Reissues or Noiseless to try for more of a vintage Tele look and sound.

Thanks


----------



## Tarbender

Here's one I just found at my Mothers - forgot I even had it. It's about 40 yrs old and not a clue who made it:


----------



## Maxer

Is that a find or what? Man, that's gold. She looks like she's in good shape still... and I love that [email protected] tremelo.

What a thing to forget about! Your good fortune to be able to reclaim it after all those years...


----------



## goose

posted a pic of mine on the "official show your guitar thread" actually im holding it right now. its real american yet it only costed about $800. but its still the absolute best tele ive ever played. and im proud of the paint job. please check it out!


----------



## gpower

I've been a Strat guy for a very long time and have owned a few Teles over the years. I picked up one of the Korean Custom Tele FMT HH models to serve as my bucker axe a few years ago (had to keep things Fender).

I recently got a great deal on an MIM Nashville Tele and absolutely love it. It has quickly become my guitar of choice.

I plan on converting it to Tele 4way switching and using the tone control as a blender for the middle pickup. I don't miss the belly contour, but I may modify it with the forearm taper for comfort.


----------



## david henman

Tarbender said:


> Here's one I just found at my Mothers - forgot I even had it. It's about 40 yrs old and not a clue who made it.



...i'll give ya fifty bucks. 

hey, come on, its missing a couple of strings!

-dh


----------



## Tarbender

I can always take the strings off my tenis racket - then how much?


----------



## torndownunit

I may have a new Tele on the way next week. I will update the post if I get it.


----------



## bRian

Looking forward to hearing about it.


----------



## david henman

Tarbender said:


> I can always take the strings off my tenis racket - then how much?


...yer a tough negotiator! okay, throw in the stringless tennis raquet and i'll give ya $60!

final offer.

-dh


----------



## torndownunit

bRian said:


> Looking forward to hearing about it.


Ok I bought it. It will be shipped out next week. It's a limited edition run that Fender (MIM) for Guitar Center in the States. It basically looks like a CIJ 52' RI (same finish, ash etc). But it has a 9.5" radius neck and medium (not med jumbo) frets. Which is my ideal neck. It has been upgraded with a vintage bridge, a GFS Fatbody in the neck, and a GFS 60's Hot Alnico in the bridge. $500 Canadian shipping included.

Being that this guitar has my ideal specs, I will likely be putting my American Series I posted earlier in the thread up for sale.


----------



## bryguy9

Those are all some very very pretty ladies!

Does my Agile Tele-like TC-730 count? The neck is wider than a tele, but the first thing I did was a little surgery to implant some F-CS Texas Specials.

Bry


----------



## PaulS

Finally got some pics of my Tele pride and joy....

A 67 tele with CS texas tele pickups and the 4way switching option... naturally reliced by me... 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

she plays and sounds as good as it looks...


----------



## Bobbypols

AYE AYE -- american tele 2002 natural, with white pick gaurd...UNITE!!!

:rockon2:


----------



## The Nazz Are Blue

I'm liking these pics. I've been a-jonesin' for a Tele for some time now. Come to think of it, my birthday's next week... perhaps you'll next see me with a Tele in hand... Drool


----------



## Telenator

Count me in for two.

Deluxe Nashville Power Tele
American Series Tele HS

and a tele project in progress.


----------



## torndownunit

Hey guys. I got the new Tele I referred to earlier in the thread.

This is a 2004 MIM Fender "Special Edition" Ash Tele that was made for Guitar Centre in the States. The previous owner upgrades the bridge, and upgraded the pickups to a GFS Fatbody in the neck and a GFS Hot 60's Alnico in the bridge. I LOVE the pickups. The electronics were also upgraded, and it came with a deluxe gig bag.

Another cool feature is the neck has medium frets. I rarely see those on a Fender. They are usually med. jumbo or vintage.

I have no owned a CIJ 52' RI, an American Series, and a Squire Fat Tele. This might not be as pretty as my AmSe was, but it's a much better sounding Tele to my ears. My CIJ was a little bright for me, and the MIA sounded kind of 'dead'. It's amazing the variances you get across 3 different ash Teles.


----------



## david henman

...that is a beauty!

i have decided that i must have, yes, _must have_, an all natural blonde tele.

-dh


----------



## bagpipe

As usual, I'm late to the party - its great to read about everyones teles. Heres mine - a partscaster. It was made by Kevin Bolinsky at TDPRI. I got it with Van Zandt pickups and while I loved the bridge pickup, I was never that keen on the neck pickup. It has now been replaced with a Texas Special. At the time I got it made, I put together a little webpage on its contruction:

tele


----------



## david henman

...strat, tele and les paul = the (un)holy trinity?

impressive.

-dh


----------



## simescan

A lovely trio indeed Bagpipe,...you must be very proud!!:bow: Drool


----------



## Telenator

Here's mine with pics this time.


----------



## Kenmac

Yep, just add a Martin acoustic and you've got all the bases covered. :smile: Nice Tele Bagpipe.



david henman said:


> ...strat, tele and les paul = the (un)holy trinity?
> 
> impressive.
> 
> -dh


----------



## Maxer

Wow, that blue Tele is a real looker! Usually I prefer them to be pretty natural and stripped-down - austere even - but yours is such a charmer I'd make an exception. Any chance we can see the whole thang?


----------



## Telenator

Maxer said:


> Wow, that blue Tele is a real looker! Usually I prefer them to be pretty natural and stripped-down - austere even - but yours is such a charmer I'd make an exception. Any chance we can see the whole thang?


Geez that's kinda funny I was over at TDPRI admiring a stripped Nashville that was veneered with maple and was thinking I would love to do that to my blue one but on the other hand chrome lipsticks would look pretty good in it.


----------



## KoskineN

Since you guys seems to know what you are talking about, I would like to have your thoughts about MIM Tele's? I always wanted a Tele I don't want to spend to much on it, since it's gonna be a secondary/backup guitar. I'm actually looking for a Standard MIM Tele. Someone told me that a seller told him that they were made recycled wood, is it true??? (Personnally I think it's not true...)

Thanks!


----------



## Maxer

Telenator; said:


> Geez that's kinda funny I was over at TDPRI admiring a stripped Nashville that was veneered with maple and was thinking I would love to do that to my blue one but on the other hand chrome lipsticks would look pretty good in it.


Yeah, I agree. Leave that smart blue finish, man, and throw in some more chrome. She'll be even more beautiful.

I know this thread is about Tele's but one guitar I'm intrigued by is Yamaha's Mike Stern tribute model... very Tele-ish and it sports the kind of organic, rootsy looks that I find appealing in a Tele-style guitar (although I still like Fender's headstock design more than Yamaha's own traditional one). Love the look of the grain.

Tele's have such clean, spare lines to me. I don't have any Tele styles in my collection. That might have to change one day.


----------



## bagpipe

KoskineN said:


> Since you guys seems to know what you are talking about, I would like to have your thoughts about MIM Tele's? I always wanted a Tele I don't want to spend to much on it, since it's gonna be a secondary/backup guitar. I'm actually looking for a Standard MIM Tele. Someone told me that a seller told him that they were made recycled wood, is it true??? (Personnally I think it's not true...)
> 
> Thanks!


MIM teles are not made of recycled wood, although their bodies may be made of more individual pieces than equivalent American or Custom shop teles. While I've never owned an MIM tele, I've played a bunch of them. My experience has been that they are a bit more hit and miss in quality then the American equivalents. You can find a good one but you may have to try a few more before you do. I'd be hesitant about buying one on Ebay or someplace without trying it first (although thats probably true for most guitars).


----------



## torndownunit

Ya with CIJ and MIA Teles you get a little more consistency. However, if you find a good MIM Fenders, with a few upgrades it's as good as any Tele out there. I have owned both CIJ, and MIA Teles, and I like the MIM one I posted earlier in the thread better than any of them.

I personally find you can really capitalize on used MIM Fenders. The one I bought looks like is has never even been played. It's a lmimited edition with a great looking 2 peice ash body. All of the electronics, pickups, and hardware had been already upgraded AND it came with a case (which new ones don't). All of that for around $500 Canadian with shipping.


----------



## KoskineN

Where did you get it? Cause it's really a beautiful guitar! And I want one too! ;-)


----------



## torndownunit

I bought that off a guy on the TDPRI forums classifieds. It's a great place to buy sell (no offense to GuitarsCanada  ).


----------



## Tarbender

I have to pipe in here. I always stuck my nose up at anything other than a MIA Fender guitar, until after reading all the great reviews about the Muddy Waters Telecaster. So when I saw one for sale on eBay and the seller was only 40 miles away, I snatched it. Well, this guitar puts alot of my MIA Fenders to shame. My MIA American Standard Telecaster can't hold a candle to this guitar. The fit, finish, electronics and playability are simply outstanding, and for @ $500.00 CAD with case, one of the best deals I've ever made. It has really opened up my eyes to guitars built in other countries also and I've been very pleasantly surprised with whats available today and the way the bar has been raised. I'd have to come across something really exceptional to spend the extra on a "Made in America" guitar.


----------



## Robert1950

The Mud definitely had class. I hear this is a great guitar for the dollar.

P.S. Nicely composed photo.


----------



## danbo

Not to be too negative here,but...choices are a very individual thing.
I bought a MIM Tele & returned it within a week. It was beautiful to look at but it just sounded so thin to me. Great for chicken-pickin was all I found.I really tried to luv it too!!
Maybe a pair of Gibson Burstbucker Pros would've breathed some life into it!
I guess I truly dig humbuckers for their range of voices. JMHO! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Telenator

KoskineN said:


> Since you guys seems to know what you are talking about, I would like to have your thoughts about MIM Tele's? I always wanted a Tele I don't want to spend to much on it, since it's gonna be a secondary/backup guitar. I'm actually looking for a Standard MIM Tele. Someone told me that a seller told him that they were made recycled wood, is it true??? (Personnally I think it's not true...)
> 
> Thanks!


Consensus on Tele specific sites seems to be MIM are good value for the money. The main problems talked about are overall final assembly issues. Truss rod, and saddle adjustment. Thorough inspection of electronics (ground loops/solder connections). Lot's don't like there stock pickups and recommend a change. To me these are minor issues considering the price difference and something that can be easily done by yourself.

The standard is a favorite with the modders. You can mod a standard overtime and have a truely kick butt guitar with a pickup change, bridge and tuner change.

I posted two pics a page back. The beige one is a MIM, the blue is a MIA. The MIM is my go to guitar and is considerably cheaper. I had to do a serious setup on it. Huge truss rod and saddle height adjustments. Didn't have to do this with the MIA. There is a slight difference on the final finish on the neck. The MIA is perfect the MIM is nearly perfect. Not enough to make me freak but enough that I notice the difference. 

They aren't made of recycled woods. The body blanks originate in the US and are shipped, CNC'd and finished in Mexico. A largely mechanical process similar regardless of plant.


----------



## peter benn

*MIM vs MIJ/CIJ*

Has anyone else the opinion that the potential ultimate shortcomings of MIM and MIJ Fenders are opposite -- i.e. MIM's have good CTS pots, switches and jack but Ping tuners/bridges; and the MIJ's have less than ideal electronics but Gotoh tuners and a bridge which might be metric but is a lot closer to a U.S. vintage bridge in terms of metallurgy?

My two Teles are Warmoth/Warmoth swamp ash and Warmoth/B. Hefner alder, both '62 spec but completely different. Building and then adjusting their details a bit at a time has been a great experience, although I don't go into music stores much any more... G.A.S. is gone. I went with Gotoh Klusons and U.S. hardware, although I couldn't find real brass ferrules. Next step will probably be .047 tone caps (currently .1).


----------



## Telenator

I don't know Peter. I've always thought the MIJ were pretty sought after. Haven't heard any complaints concerning the hardware at all.

Would love to see your Warmoths!!!


----------



## ssdeluxe

love these threads! great gits guys.

here's mine for $hits and giggles.

52t type from k-line, lollar vintageneck/special brigge pu's, fat neck, ash body (black over white base coat), mild aging. Supeb work by Chris @ k-line, if your thinking of looking into these, don't hesitate, Chris really does a nice job....his guitars "feel" great. amazing bang for buck . (no afilation, just love his affordable work)


----------



## bagpipe

ssdeluxe said:


> love these threads! great gits guys.
> 
> here's mine for $hits and giggles.
> 
> 52t type from k-line, lollar vintageneck/special brigge pu's, fat neck, ash body (black over white base coat), mild aging. Supeb work by Chris @ k-line, if your thinking of looking into these, don't hesitate, Chris really does a nice job....his guitars "feel" great. amazing bang for buck . (no afilation, just love his affordable work)


Man, thats a beauty - and talk about a fat neck! I'd love to try one of those out. They get lots of rave reviews over at theGearPage. Did you buy it in a store in Canada or did you order it?


----------



## ssdeluxe

Hi Bagpipe, thanks for the kind words. this neck is the biggest I own, but very comfy to play.

I actually ordered this right from Chris @ k-line, he really is great to speak to, he really knows how to get what is is you are going for. I recommend talking to the builders, the best way to get exactly what your after, and the good ones match all the parts to deliver the sound and feel.

if your ever in the gta, drop by anytime to try it. They do pop up used on tgp now and again, there is one on there now, its a med. neck with firebird pu in neck (which is a nice pu !) very nice looking blonde 52t type.


----------



## elindso

Mine is a 68 maple cap, someone stuck a PAF in the middle back in the early 70's.

They also put in push pull volume and a Strat 5 way.

I've had it since 78? (a long time) It's still a great player.


----------



## DaleH

My HWY1


----------



## KoskineN

I saw (i think) a good deal on a Lite Ash Tele and I was wondering what you "Tele experts" think about it....It a beautiful guitar and play really well to me....so what do you think?


----------



## suttree

KoskineN said:


> I saw (i think) a good deal on a Lite Ash Tele and I was wondering what you "Tele experts" think about it....It a beautiful guitar and play really well to me....so what do you think?


that should be all the advice you need. go buy it. nevermind the naysayers, fender's product line is better than ever, imho.

my number 1 is a recent am tele deluxe in tangerine metallic. just sent it off to calgary to have it set up, levelled/dressed, and i bought some tom shorts' pickups on tgp that i'm having put in it. can't freakin wait!!!Drool


----------



## peter benn

Very nice guitars. I'll attempt a photo post for the first time:










Sept 29 edit:

Thanks, Lester.

The guitar was built in Summer 2002 from a Warmoth fatback vintage slabboard and a B. Hefner alder body. It has Gotoh Klusons, bone nut, AV Fender metal except the control plate (AllParts), '68 - '82 U.S. bridge pieces, '99 Lindy Fralin stockers and a four-way switch. Paint is Dover rattlecan nitro clear, amber toner, chestnut brown and black. Soon due for an oil-in-paper .047 cap and a new tone pot.


----------



## flashPUNK

I thought i'd post a photo of the family here.
Vox AC30CC1 (plan on getting a blue speaker for it sometime in the near future)
Tim (in the mail should be here Monday/Tuesday)
GoudieFX Compressor (the white pedal)
Fulltone OCD
Line6 Dl4
Dr. Scientist Tremolescence
Fender American Custom Telecaster
Gibson Classic Les Paul Standard
Gretsch G5120
Epiphone Banjo
Contessa Classical


----------



## Tarbender

This one was a true labour of love. Took me almost 2 years to collect the right pieces and another year to finish the body, but in the end it was worth every minute of work.












I'd put this up against any Custom Shop Tele. This guitar almost plays by itself. I have never been so inspired to play and many nights I look at the clock and don't realize that it's 2 o'clock in the morning and I've been playing for over 5 hours.


----------



## Alex

'00 Suhr Classic Chambered T - it's not that light with the weight @ 7 - 7.5 lbs - best sounding tele i've played.


----------



## Telenator

That's some real beauties. Tarbender your finish is superb.


----------



## KoskineN

flashPUNK said:


>


Hey I was thinking about getting the same pinup sticker fot my Tele!!! But it's bigger than I thought it would be....I might buy it anyway :smile:

By the way, there is one thing that bothering me with my new Tele. When using the bridge pickup there is always this ringing harmonics kinda noise coming from the bridge plate, very audible when player muted strings with distortion Anybody else got this problem? How can I fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## geckodog

'72 reissue thinline MIM, Deluxe Nashvile MIM, 50th anniversary '69 reissue thinline w/emg's MIJ.


----------



## bRian

I love the seafoam green with the vintage tint neck and the Suhr Classic :food-smiley-004:


----------



## nordlav

*Telecaster owners - '69 Telecaster before & after*

I thought about swapping pups in my 1969 Fender Partscaster for a while now and finally got around to it. Here is the result fresh from the shop:

After picture:
http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2955577290056102595rbZHuG?vhost=home-and-garden

New strings, chrome Grover Mini Rotomatic tuners, Fender Noiseless neck pickup, Tonerider Hot Classic bridge pickup, 3 ply white pickguard. A little more hum than the previous set-up, but I love the brighter sound and the vintage look.

Before picture:

http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2541018130056102595tWeTTk?vhost=home-and-garden

Gold generic tuners, Mini-Humbucking neck pickup and Seymour Duncan Hot Rail in the bridge.


----------



## Perkinsfan

I have a tele. Well kinda a tele.
Its a cruiser by Crafter TC-250 tele clone.
2 single coils , sunburst finish (of course) white pick guard and rosewood board.
Not my most expensive guitar but one of my favorites.


----------



## LaRSin

1997 Fender Tele Squire Pro Tone Series










2000 Partscaster Tele 










1973 Fender Tele.


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™

Milkman said:


> Nothing wrong with it but it's like throwing a couple of single coils in a Les Paul.


U mean like this?










my most recent telaquisition:

















sneakypete, i thought i was a teleholic, but my hat off to U. them's some dandy planks U gots there.



Mooh said:


> Best neck pickup has yet to be found but I generally love the better ones. Suggestions anyone?


i really like the fred stuart neck PUP (both, actually) in my stuart built pine esquire prototype. more of a sweet, jazz type tone than a strat type _'blues'_ tone. i think that don mare is making some of the finest tele PUPs around and in several different flavours.

http://www.buckcannon.com/tstylepickups.html


----------



## Mooh

Thanks for the tip about pickups. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™

Mooh said:


> Thanks for the tip about pickups.


my pleasure.

i have a louisiana roadhouse nash blackguard tele w/ a huge quartersawn neck w/ the mare 'nancy' PUPs and the 'nancy heart' circuit. the bridge PUP is purposefully microphonic but the combination of guitar, PUPs and circuit really makes it easy to channel _that_ sound. 

my 80's MIJ pink paisley tele has the don mare 4709 PUP set and these fairly low output PUPs have twang out the yin yang. there really is something about the hand wound PUPs that is different from machine wound. bright w/o the zingy high end. thinking about getting the next higher output PUPs for my '80s MIJ blue flower pull string tele. 

don is a very approachable guy to ask about PUPs too. 

more can be found out about the fred stuart PUPs by phoning 949.635.9797.


----------



## Mr Yerp

Love telys! Lots of very cool ones! Here's mine, can't go wrong at any gig with this guitar....


----------



## Telenator

Am I seeing things or is that a lefty strung righty?


----------



## Mr Yerp

Telenator said:


> Am I seeing things or is that a lefty strung righty?


Yer correct, I play lefty upside down, low E at the bottom.


----------



## Drazden

I miss my Tele so badly. I used to have a '62 RI MIJ that was a godsend. Oh, man, did that thing sound incredible.

I've been looking around for an early-90s American Tele Plus, with the Lace Dually in the bridge, but I haven't been able to find one in a while.

Oh well. One day.


----------



## Steeler

Although I am best know as a Pedal Steeler, I get my share of lead guitar gigs in the New Country / Commercial Rock vein.

My 52 RI Fender Tele is my tool of choice for these gigs.









I purchased it new in 1998. It's unmodified except for intonated brass saddles and a machined bridge plate, ala Danny Gatton.









It has that cool Tele Twang, but I also get a lot of complements on how it can Rock on ZZ Top and Thorogood style tunes. 


It's a keeper.


----------



## Steeler

My other Tele Style Guitar is a_ beautiful _Parsons White B-Bender, Custom Made Guitar, made to my specs at The Guitar Clinic in Hamilton, over 15 years ago.










There's too much to tell about it, and I'm tired of typing...

The Specs and More Pix are on-line at http://joeyace.com/Bender.htm


----------



## Scottone

Here is a couple of pic of my Koll Tele. Incredible build quality and a great range of tones from mini-hum/strat/tele Lollar pickups /w 5 way switching. And it's under 7 lbs as well.


----------



## suttree

scottone. i am currently debating that exact pickup setup in my tele. how are you liking it, and how do you have the switching set up (does it split the mini in the second position, do you have a front/rear setting anywhere?)

PS. bitchin tele


----------



## Scottone

suttree said:


> scottone. i am currently debating that exact pickup setup in my tele. how are you liking it, and how do you have the switching set up (does it split the mini in the second position, do you have a front/rear setting anywhere?)
> 
> PS. bitchin tele


Here are the settings on the 5 way switch:

- front pick-up only
- front and middle (sounds very stratty, not sure if mini-hum gets split)
- middle only
- middle and rear
- rear only

Very versatile set-up. I'm usually a "rear pick-up only" guy on telecasters, but I'm using all the settings on this one. 

This is my first experience with Lollar pick-ups as well, and they certaily live up to the great reviews.

Here's the pick-up description from the original ad:

Custom Jason Lollar pickup Set with a staggered pole Bridge pickup. Middle pickup is a "blackface" Strat pup, and neck is a new Lollar Firebird mini humbucker with magnetic poles rather than bar magnets.


----------



## suttree

cool! thanks for the description. i'm pretty sure that i'll do this to my tele next year, unless i get a severe case of the "what the heck are you thinking?"s...


----------



## Capn Rory

Although I thought my Squire tele was a good mongrel after replacing the pickups with SD vintage alnicos, a La-Si-Do ebony fretboard tele neck, and stripping the HEAVY poly finish and using a polymerized tung oil finish to let that ash show through, I saw the new G.E. Smith Fender tele, held that big ole neck, and felt a real light ash body, I bought it without even plugging it in to an amp. Boy, is that a real nice guitar. I got the blonde model. Both teles have Allparts compensated brass saddles as I'm a stickler for accurate intonation.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Scottone said:


> Here is a couple of pic of my Koll Tele. Incredible build quality and a great range of tones from mini-hum/strat/tele Lollar pickups /w 5 way switching. And it's under 7 lbs as well.


This one is a beauty


----------



## Alex

My 8 year old Suhr tele......chambered also.....great sounding guitar


----------



## devnulljp

Don't have one, I'm just a wannabe. Turning an avaricious eye towards every telecaster that I see...
But here's a great video of why you _need_ a telecaster in case of an unruly crowd...Keith weilding his tele custom like a kobudo master:

[youtube=Option]KyK0y02HvVc[/youtube] 
Mick doesn't even blink. I think we know now why the Hells Angels didn't get around to assasinating him...it wasn't a storm it was Keith.


----------



## al3d

Well..i use to have one...but hated it..so sold it...and was missing the tele sound so decided to buy another..THEN..i found Marty's website, http://www.prairiecustomguitars.com/ and came across his work...GOD DAMN...he's bodies are just simply original and awsome looking. contacted him to make me an ash body..and he show one one he was making..and i just was HOOKED. so now it's MINE..ALL MINE..hehe

We're gonna have Wilkinson bridge, Fender Texas Special Pups..unless someone can sugest something as good.

here's the look we're going for so far..


----------



## Ti-Ron

Is it too much to ask you how many grand you will put on that? I really love it, maybe I can save and ask that for Christmas and my next birthday and maybe my next christmas too!


----------



## al3d

Ti-Ron said:


> Is it too much to ask you how many grand you will put on that? I really love it, maybe I can save and ask that for Christmas and my next birthday and maybe my next christmas too!


not even one man..not even one..


----------



## jfk911

well i personally dont own one but my friend does and he let me borrow his until he wants it back, which might prove to be awhile. Its an 85-86 MIJ telecaster and since ive had it i havnt put it down. I will post pics later such a change from my shecter. Now once he takes it back ill have to go out and buy one.


----------



## Big White Tele

Sorry, What was the question??


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I just got another one so have to stand up and be counted, again


----------



## Robert1950

GuitarsCanada said:


> I just got another one so have to stand up and be counted, again


Hey Scott, just because you own this forum, doesn't mean you can get away without posting pics here. <insert: this post is useless without pics smiley>


----------



## Ti-Ron

I am a pround owner of a double bound Telecaster since a couple mounths by now!
Very happy!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Robert1950 said:


> Hey Scott, just because you own this forum, doesn't mean you can get away without posting pics here. <insert: this post is useless without pics smiley>


My bad, but I have not taken any yet. Will get some done and post them up


----------



## Alistair6

ive got one tele right now. built it from some allparts stuff and some great pickups.

its a Lake Placid Blue tele custom, white binding, rosewood nitro neck, fender bridge with 3 brass saddles. JS moore neck pickup and a 1978 fender bridge pickup rewound by Fralin apparently.


----------



## washburned

My new Tele to replace the beloved Washburn Laredo is a Japanese 50's re-issue with Bigsby.....can't figure out how to add picture from my documents folder.


----------



## Peter

I wish I hadn't waited all these years to get a tele until now, because I love it.


----------



## Robert1950

washburned said:


> My new Tele to replace the beloved Washburn Laredo is a Japanese 50's re-issue with Bigsby.....can't figure out how to add picture from my documents folder.


You have to upload your pictures to a host site like flickr or photobucket. Instructions here - http://www.guitarscanada.com/admin-announcements/613-posting-pictures.html


----------



## shoretyus

Peter said:


> I wish I hadn't waited all these years to get a tele until now, because I love it.


Silly Peter....


----------



## bobb

I'll play. My NOS 2007 American Series Telecaster in Candy Cola. Bought it just before Christmas.


----------



## vasthorizon

Here's mine:

'91 Fender Custom Shop neck and '91 Fender American Deluxe Body


----------



## KoskineN

My Hotrod Tele with my newly aquired SF Champ, both bought in this place!


----------



## avalancheMM

1968 Thinline in Burgundy Mist, and Japanese mid 90's Blue Flower RI. Will post pics ASAP

Regards


----------



## Alex

'00 Suhr Tele....chambered and sounds so good......


----------



## Steve Adams

I have a squier tele and it sounds great, plays great and i bet if I duct taped over the headstock, 90 percent of people would not be able to tell it apart from a fender, alot of setup work went into it, but now, its 90 percent complete, just a new bridge with brass saddles, a set of vintage tuners, and an aging of the neck/fretboard. and its 100 percent like I want it, and maybe a swap to some copperhead pickups...


----------



## starjag

Gadow Nashvile...








Cheers!


----------



## Samsquantch

Alex Dann said:


> '00 Suhr Tele....chambered and sounds so good......


Love it! Have your relatives contact me when you expire so I can attempt to pry it from your cold, dead hands.


----------



## corailz

I have two G&L Asat's...


----------



## mechanic

edit again


----------



## Maverick

I love my Tele . I'll have to post a pic when I can find one .


----------



## lrocs

Had one of the 50 bicentenial (I think thats what its called) and ran into money problems. Had to sell it and a 1970 fender super reverb (all original) and pedals all for $800.00. Near broke my heart, but I guess you have to pawn at least one guitar to be a bluesplayer. Now I have a new tele, so happy again. It with my tube twin is a sound that every tele owner knows before they walk into the club my guitars and amps pictures by lrocs - Photobucket


----------



## Milkman

Here's one I built up from parts.

Body and neck are mighty Mite
Bridge is Wilkinson
Pick ups are Bill Lawrence


Plays nice. Sounds very Tele-esque

Weighs a ton.


----------



## ccuwan

*I have a pair*

My first guitar (of the modern era) was a US 78 and I still have it. This one is all original except the neck pickup which failed and I had it rewound by JS Moore. Wanted to try new stuff on it but didn’t want to mess with the originality of the guitar so I bought a MIJ Jerry Donahue recently which is, by its very nature, a guitar intended to be modified. It came with custom shop pickups and I have changed the electronics (cts, switchcraft etc.).

I have a new bone nut and a set of 18:1 Gotoh tuners for it. I'll install them when I receive an Electrosocket I ordered. Hope L&M will have it in soon. When I bought the JD I expected standard pickups and planned to switch to JS Moore. I was pleasantly surprised when I took it apart to find the custom shop pups. They do sound pretty sweet so I haven’t ordered the Moores yet but listening to everyone rave on this forum and knowing how fine the neck pup is on my 78, I'm tempted. Right now the JD is my "go to" standard tuned electric but I’m still in lust with it. Once the new girlfriend syndrome wears off I hope I still appreciate it so much.


----------



## Alex Csank

Don't shoot me, but I have a really cheap Chinese S-101 Tele-copy, which the previous owner had professionally painted. I had a good tech do a set-up and he played around with the wiring and electronics on the bench for a few days trying to improve things with some better internal parts (pots, switch, wiring, etc.). I don't know exactly what he did, but it sure sounds 'Tele' now and is becoming one of my favorite 'players'. I have lots of guitars, but this is my only in the 'Telecaster' style.


----------



## al3d

Don't shoot me...mine's all USA-CANADA..LOL


----------



## mugtastic

just got my new swamp ash nitro finished body put in to my partscaster - love it!


----------



## keefsdad

Sweet!...........................


----------



## captainbrew

There's mine. 
I also have an 80's Tokai tele.


----------



## BEACHBUM

I'm really happy with my Am Stndrd but these Korean Fender Special Editions with the Duncan pups are my favorites.


----------



## Peter

I just realized I never posted a pic! This gem started life as a'72 MIM Thinline reissue given to me on Valentine's Day after I proposed to my fiance. Pretty good deal for me I think.  It's undergone a few procedures since then. Bigsby to come later this year.


----------



## Big White Tele

Telecasters are for sissy"s....


----------



## Telenator II

I love that Surf Green Tele, and the ash one with the P-Rails and white chicken head knobs!

In addition to the htree below, I have a hand-made carved top Tele with P-90s and a traditional 3 tone burst, ash body Tele with repro CuNiFe Wide Range Humbuckers in it.


----------



## copperhead

Big White Tele said:


> Telecasters are for sissy"s....


I know your joking or we would be going to Defcon 5 lol
kkjuwI still have 3 ,i love em


----------



## copperhead

:wave::wave:sdsre How do I delete this double post ?


----------



## BEACHBUM

I just got my fourth Tele a couple of weeks ago. 

AMERICAN STANDARD









SPECIAL EDITION FMT









SPECIAL EDITION KOA









FSR BUTTERSCOTCH


----------



## jazzmaster61

I own a 1995 blond Ame. Stand. and a 1998 see through blond Ame.deluxe 3 pup .Both killer!!!


----------



## ryandignam

I have a blue mim with noiseless pickups in it!


----------



## avalancheMM

I just revisited this thread, only to realize I posted a reply with no pics. Here they are: MIJ Flower Tele, 1968 Thinline.


Regards


----------



## b-nads

USA Deluxe Telecaster with Budz 42 and Tall pups
MIM Nashville Deluxe
Vintage V2 Tele turned Esquire with Budz Double-Tap pup
and coming soon...

Canadian Breed T-Style with Budz prototype 542 and Tall pups


----------



## numb41

I built my first "Tele". King Bee Neck, Swamp Ash body, SD Antiquity pickups, old-school Fender hardware. Meh, not bad.
Second one I had was a Bill Nash T-57. Heavily (Heavenly) beat up, with Lollar Pickups, but didn't sound enough like a Tele.
I now have a 52 AVRI Tele. It's nothing very special, but Fender nails it, surprisingly! I tried all others to get the Fender Tele sound, except Fender. This one is a keeper (until GAS sets in and I need something different).


----------



## sulphur

I have a custom made Tele with Fralin Blues Specials,
a Tele Special Edition spalted maple
and a J5 Tele.


----------



## Mooh

In the wake of last week's tornado here, I had to go through my guitars and inspect everything, cleaning and servicing. There were 3 Telecasters, the Protone Thinline with Stew-mac neck that I mentioned in a previous post, a black Aerodyne with matching black headstock and GFS pickups, and a Dave Wren Telecaster that was refinished by Joshua House. I must have dealt the Godin Acousticaster, but I don't remember the W5. I'd like to contour the body of the Wren with an arm bevel and ribcage scoop sometime.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## db62

Not great pics, but will have to do..._2005 Fender Telecaster '62 Custom_

http://








http://


----------



## bobguitar

I've had a Frankinstein Tele (made in Woodstock, Ontario) for several years and wouldn't trade it for anything. It has a 1 piece swamp ash body with a maple v neck. Bill Lawerence pickups and a Wilkinson bridge. It does everything well. Blues, Country and Classic rock.
I own several Frankinstein Guitarworks axes and they are all great sounding instruments. Much better than the current commercial offerings.
As a baseline, I've owned over 100 guitars and basses in over 40 years of playing and recording.


----------



## tailtwister

I accidentally became a Tele guy. Now, I have an 85 Japanese Fender Tele, 83 MIJ Squier Tele, and a 69 Fender Tele.


----------



## alex221

i just bought a old jack and danny cream tele or j&d ,pretty good! flat top neck takes a little time but with case for 125 i cant complain! seems to have alinco pick ups and well she does have the sounds! weighs a ton !anyone else ever played one? i cant afford the real deal but iam happy! man theres a person in prince george who has a brand new fender 51 tele paid 1800 wants 800 .that hurts


----------



## Chito

My workhorse for over 10 years. MIJ 1994 Fender Tele 62 Reissue with J.S.Moore Custom Pickups.


----------



## valriver40

i have a g&l asat( tele style) 1994.


----------



## alex221

i got this vintage cream colured tele that has a plate jack and danny brothers, i know its from china but wow its really nice!got it for 150 does anyone know anything about this guitar?do they change lines it just that i cant find it anywere,but really who cares? it is nice and for people like me who just cant afford the real deal this is awesome!if it puts a smile on ya well its done its job! and if it pisses off your buddy who has a fender well.....even funnier


----------



## Morkolo

2009 Fender Highway One here, just recently added a phase switch and loving it.


----------



## keefsdad

I'm just a wannabe, used to have a 1970, but had to sell it.


----------



## al3d

When i feel like getting clean..and tele is always nice to have around. Not my main squeeze...but she's never far away..


----------



## rhh7

*My Avril Lavigne Telecaster*

This guitar was a real learning project for me.

First, I removed the neck, stripped it, did my first fret job, and finished it with nitrocellulose lacquer.

The body was stripped, antiqued, routed for a second pickup, and loaded with 2 alnico-magnet humbuckers.

I have had this guitar for almost ten years, almost looks like we are stuck with each other!


----------



## blam

I came, with a squier CVC, I went, and now I'm back with this


----------



## maninblack

1977 Telecaster and '51 Nocaster. Both blondes. Thinking about a matching Squier Classic Vibe.​


----------



## iblastoff




----------



## bzrkrage

Squier CV3 tone & Squier Telecaster Custom II (P-90's)
Pics to come.


----------



## dino

Why do people think Teles only are for Country Music. I own a 52 reissue with seymour duncan antiquity pickups in it and I also have a USA Fender Nashville B Bender.


----------



## Latiator

My first electric guitar was an American made Telecaster with a maple fretboard, blonde finish and white pearl pick-guard, I will always be in love with my first...Tele that is.


----------



## Relic

2008 American Standard in Blizzard Pearl - lefty. Love it to death.


----------



## greco

iblastoff said:


>


I almost feel under-dressed if I wasn't wearing a tuxedo when playing this guitar.
Beautiful looking Tele !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus

greco said:


> I almost feel under-dressed if I wasn't wearing a tuxedo when playing this guitar.
> Beautiful looking Tele !!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


A sport coat .. and a pink carnation ...


----------



## Pete the Rocker

I've got a 2008 American Standard. I changed the pickguard to a pearloid one, and restrung it .009-.046". It's a nice guitar to play, I would like a little bit more clean volume out of her though.


----------



## Budda

2011 Deluxe:


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

This is two of the three that I have:








Left: American Standard with CS Nocaster Pickups, Right: MIM Standard completely modded - locking tuners, Seymour Duncan pickups (59n in neck, Broadcaster in bridge), no-load tone pot, vintage style bridge

Ok, here's an iPhone pic of all three. I just changed the pickguard on the left one to BWB from WBW. I just love the look of a blackguard!


----------



## Hotrod

Not the best pic...


----------



## Roryfan

Never kept one for more than 6 months. Then I changed speakers. Now I have 3 (which is A LOT for a strat guy):

1972 Thinline, blackguard with a natural ash boat anchor for a body (can't imagine how much it would weigh if it wasn't semi-hollow) but the wide-range 'buckers make up for CBS' sins. 

'63 Fender CS Relic, blonde over ash w/ RW (think Steve Cropper). Incredibly resonant & lightweight, stings & snarls but never ice picky. A keeper.

Modded Squier 51: P-Rails bridge & DiMarzio 67 neck pups, Wilkinson brass saddles (thanks to Al & Cal for the wiring).


----------



## faracaster

Roryfan said:


> 1972 Thinline, blackguard with a natural ash boat anchor for a body (can't imagine how much it would weigh if it wasn't semi-hollow) but the wide-range 'buckers make up for CBS' sins.



Love to see a pic of your "boat anchor" :wave:


----------



## deadear

Count me in just bought my first. Mexican standard in wine colour going to give the strats a rest. So far so good love the maple neck and the change of tone in my ears.
Similar priced EPI les pauls are not even playable compaired to this one.


----------



## ed2000

'66 Tele ($280 + $80 for the case at Kalua Music, Scarborough) I bought new and sold in '74(still have the owner's booklet with the serial number)
-various beat up Teles I bought for a song and fixed up/painted to sell in the 70's 80's.(after all, they were just old depreciated guitars at that time)
Presently own a 90 MIJ Tele 50's model and a 3 year old Squier CV pine, MIC.


----------



## mrmatt1972

Budda said:


> 2011 Deluxe:


Nice guitar face dude!


----------



## jakeblues

Anyway you cut it, the Telecaster is the quintessential electric guitar. Yes, I own examples of all other classic electrics - they all have their own qualities - but the tele is the bare bones, elemental expression of form and function. To me, if you don't love it, you don't love electric guitars... If you can't play it, you can't play guitar...


----------



## Morkolo

Morkolo said:


> 2009 Fender Highway One here, just recently added a phase switch and loving it.












Update: I forgot to put up a picture and the phase switch is now a series/parallel switch (much more useful to my ears).


----------



## georgemg

Here's my '96 American Standard Tele. There's been a few changes over the years, mostly out of necessity. The stock pick-ups were pretty noisy in certain clubs, so I replaced them with Seymour Duncan Vintage Stacks. The frets on the original neck were getting pretty low, so I swapped the neck for a newer one I got off of eBay. I changed the original tuners with locking ones - I was using a Hipshot drop D tuner, but I find the locking tuners are actually better at dropping the E string to D quickly. The original white pickguard wasn't near gawdy enough for my tastes, so the Pearloid pickguard solved that problem.

I came close to selling the guitar a few times and I`m glad I never did (I`m totally regretting a few others I`ve sold). I must have played over 1,500 gigs with this guitar - lot of memories tied in with this instrument.


----------



## Csapo

I'm new, first post!!! Transplanted Canadian (originally from Halifax) and still have my Canadian citizenship.

And I LOVE Telecasters.

Here are mine (and I have a few)...

http://csaposgear.blogspot.com/


----------



## Spellcaster

I can't remember if I've posted in this thread, but if I did it's a while ago and things have changed. Here's my current Tele lineup of four partscasters......


----------



## mugtastic

Csapo said:


> (and I have a few)...
> 
> http://csaposgear.blogspot.com/


holy moly. what desert island* combo (1 guitar, 1 amp, 1 pedal) would you pick?


*this island has electricity.


----------



## mugtastic

my 2 partscasters:










both swamp ash, blonde has klein low wind humbucker in neck and sd vintage stack in bridge. double bound sunburst has a set of pickup wizard '52's.


----------



## faracaster

Csapo said:


> And I LOVE Telecasters.
> 
> Here are mine (and I have a few)...
> 
> http://csaposgear.blogspot.com/



It would seem you do......largetongue


----------



## faracaster

Spellcaster said:


> I can't remember if I've posted in this thread, but if I did it's a while ago and things have changed. Here's my current Tele lineup of four partscasters......




Okay....you just can't throw a picture like that up here and not give us a little info.
WHAT the heck is that "bass" second from the right ???? 
(From here), it looks like Firebird pickups, both Jazz Bass pickup and bridge covers (!!!!!!) and a 25.5 " scale ??????

Cheers
pete


----------



## Spellcaster

The little Tele bass was my first build. I was a six string Tele clone that I converted. The pickups are Jay Turser Beatle bass and Artec violin bass, connected to a Strat 5 way switch, bass+neck toggle, 500K CTS volume pot and TBX tone control. Schaller bridge, Gotoh Mini bass tuners, Precision nut, JazzBass thumbrest and pickup/bridge covers, modified Esquire pickguard, Broadcaster knobs, and Dunlop Straploks. I plugged the headstock, redrilled for the bass tuners, and reveneered the front and back of the headstock. It's 25 1/2" scale which makes for fairly low string tension, so it's strung with Fernandes PIE-ZO .065-.125 strings.


----------



## Jaybo

Those Tele basses are sweet. The partscasters too. So many awesome tele's on here. largetongue Here's my Tele, well it's an Anderson - but Tele shape, so it counts. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbails99/6834519119/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbails99/6834520337/in/photostream


----------



## Clean Channel

A NGD tele post prompted me to dig up this thread.

I gotta jump in with my beloved Tele! The big difference with mine is that it has the curved, 5-bolt, Stephen's Extended Cutaway neck joint. This one also happened to come with almost every other option Stephen's offered (quilted maple top, ebony board, binding, etc).

Many don't know that Stephen Davies had his own shop in Seattle from the mid 1980s to mid 90s, where he built many custom guitars all with his signature neck joint. Of those guitars, I get the impression he built far more Teles than anything else.

I'm not the original owner, but found this guitar in my long search for Stephen's Tele. I was lucky to end up snagging one of the most unique ones he ever built!



















Here's a shot of the neck joint from the back...










And here it is alongside my Stephen's built Strat...


----------



## lchender

Does this count? I have an LSL T-Bone (an incredibly great replica of a 1950s Telecaster). They're super cool guitars made in Van Nuys, California by Lance Lerman. Studio guys in LA have gone totally nuts over them! Check it out!

http://www.lslinstruments.com/

They make really great replicas of 1950s and 1960s strats as well (among other things)!


----------



## urko99

View attachment 4096


Here are the Girls I hang out with.


----------



## keto

I'm down to (gasp!) 2 Teles, and (gasp!) neither has a single coil pickup! I'll be keeping an eye out for a bargain


----------



## b-nads

You didn't load the black pg, Jon?


----------



## urko99

b-nads said:


> You didn't load the black pg, Jon?


It's there If I need It. I installed the the WRP's while I was waiting, to hear what they sounded like and I'm Liking them for now. It's nice to know that I can exersize that option if I want to. Love the neck and it's my #1 right now.


----------

